# One normal eye, One black eye?



## Niki2105

I was at walmart today lookin at the fish. Well i was gonna get a Calico Fantail so i stood there watching them for a long time tryin to figure out which one i wanted, but then i noticed that a lot of them had one normal eye and one that was black. It was kinda odd lookin and i was gonna get one but i didnt know if that was normal or if there was something wrong with the fish. Most if not all of them were like that so i assume that its normal but i didnt want to take any chances. Does anyone know if this is some deformity or is it just normal? I asked the woman who was there and she said it was normal but i dont know if she knows that much about fish or not so i wanted your oppinions. LOL. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me i really appreciate all the help i get on here.


----------



## chrisinha

i think it's normal and pretty common.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish

You get i quite alot with heavily "farmed" fish, especially with goldfish doesnt effect vision as far as i know


----------



## Hamm3592

I thinks its normal my sister has a calico fantail goldfish that has 1 black eye and one lighter eye, he's been alive for almost 2 years and has never had any problems.


----------



## Lexus

Normal


----------



## Niki2105

Ok thanks i didnt want to be gitting a fish that had something wrong with it that i would have to watch suffer or something. Thanks for your replies and when i get the new fish i will post a pic of it. I still cant decided what color gravel i want to put in my 15 gallon, it will be black and white or a mix of natural looking brown.


----------

